# She's finished



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

After what seemed like forever, my Look 595 finally arrived at ATA Cycles here in MA and I built her up only to see the weather turn very cold and the streets covered in salt. Have only taken one short spin on her, but oh what a beauty. 

This is one sweet ride and far better than I probably deserve. 

Thanks to the folks at Look USA (Tino & Chas) who were very good in communicating with me during my somewhat impatient wait for the frame to arrive.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

neat bike.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*No, its not Pink*

For some reason, probably operator error, the frame has a pink tinge to it.

But no, she's not pink, it is the "Team" version.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice. Really nice!

Don't worry about "not deserving" it. It's a bike. If you can afford it and still keep up w/ overhead, then you deserve it.


----------



## vclune (Oct 26, 2006)

*Not pink?*

Hey no excuses are needed for the color. You should be happy you got one of the ultra rare pink ones!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Johnnysmooth,
What size is this ? Looks really good.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Size*

She's an XL.

I'm 6'2" and prefer a stretched out cockpit (last frame, Fondriest Magister, was a L and always felt just a little cramped).


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Your gonna love it!*

I got mine 2 weeks ago. This bike goes .....a great climber. Did a hilly ride from home on Saturday-one I often do. I did not need to shift into my 25 for the whole ride. This ride has a lot of short steep hills and with my old bike being in the 25 was often necessary. NOT NOW! Awesome descending ans oh so light!


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*...*

Quite nice.

Now take a walk around that bike and tell us that you didn't count _LOOK_ nineteen times... and please tell us how many actually are on that frameset.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Can't wait*

I've heard nothing but good things about this frame - thus I bought it without even a test ride. Did take her out for a very short ~6mile ride but was not enough to get a real feel for her.

Now it is 7degrees (F) out and the wind is gusting above 30mph and of course the roads here in Boston are still loaded with salt and every corner is one with salt and sand. Not exactly ideal conditions to take this girl out in.  

Will just have to patiently await the coming of Spring to go dancing with this beauty.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you want me to count the number of times on the frame, or should I also include the Look branding on the spacers, the cap, etc.?

Yes, the branding on this frame is definitely over the top to say the least, but it may be just a function of it being the official Team colors and they want to be sure that in those numerous camera shots that are taken in any race from any number of angles, that the Brand will come through in the final image for a given publication or broadcast.

Personally, would have liked the blue and white version of this frame as the labeling is more subdued but that color/frame is almost impossible to get. Did not care for black as it does not show the beautifully sculpted lines of this frame the way the white scheme does.

Hard to really explain just how damn sexy this bike looks via some pictures and writings (looks that the white color accentuates) - you really have to go see this frame in person - it is a work of art.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Do you want me to count the number of times on the frame, or should I also include the Look branding on the spacers, the cap, etc.?
> 
> Yes, the branding on this frame is definitely over the top to say the least, but it may be just a function of it being the official Team colors and they want to be sure that in those numerous camera shots that are taken in any race from any number of angles, that the Brand will come through in the final image for a given publication or broadcast.
> 
> ...


I may be in the minority, but I love the branding graphics manufacturers put on frames. The team white paint job on the Look is awesome, including the branding!


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually counted, _LOOK _ can be found 20 times on the frame (forks alone have 6)


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Beauty. I bought my 585 last season without a test ride, and it feels as if it was custom made for me. Every ride I can't believe the comfort, speed and handling of this bike. And I can only imagine the 595 will exceed the 585 in performance and feel. Congrats on a great choice!

Hey gibson, do you have a 00? I have a '46 LG2, what a great bluesbox.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

*Update*

The rains came and sweep the streets clean of salt. Out came the sun and dried up all the rain, warmed things up into the 60's yesterday.

Of course, took this opportunity to ride this new stead. 

Quick ride report:
She's fast, very fast with extremely precise handling - best word to describe it, crisp and sharp without undue twitchiness. That being said, you do have to pay attention! This is not a cruising bike - she's pure-bred racing.

Comparing it to the Fondriest, the 595 is stiffer with slightly sharper handling. Do feel more of the road with the 595, but that is not necessarily a bad thing. She loves to climb, whether in or out of the saddle, she just powers up whatever is in front of her. Descends with grace - steady as they come.

Bottomline:  
This is now the new benchmark in what a bike should ride, feel and look like. (Note: past bikes include C-40, DeRosa Primato and older DeRosa SLX, Fondriest Carbon Magister and have riden dozens of other bikes as demos, friends rides etc.)

I am one happy customer and hats off to the enginners at LOOK, they have put together a truly great frame and fork combo.


----------



## fredgilb (Feb 12, 2007)

What water bottle cages are you using?
I have some Tacx cages and the one on the seat tube sometimes just brushes my calves. Yours look as if they might not have that problem. Do you think they would they hold bottles on really bumpy roads? 

fred g


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Believe they are called Andule. Good strong cages and have never had any issue with a water bottle wiggling out on rough roads. Note, have seen a number of Tacx cages fail among those in my bike club. They may be cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*bottle cages*

i believe you mean "Arudel" bottle cages. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

You are correct, it is Arudel


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Arundel*

The correct spelling I believe in "Arundel". Just for those that might want to cut and paste looking for cages on Google or something.


----------



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

in a completely heterosexual way, a pink look 595 would just be sick. you'd just have to back it up on the road of course. my school has pink versions of our team jersey, but i hvaen't yet gotten the guts to go sport a full pink team kit, as mostly the women riders wear them...but sooner or later i'll dare to be great and look like i should ride for T-mobile.


----------

